# IAN --- Any Updates on Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2022)

Hello to all my Fellow owners at VBHC,

I thought we could all keep each other updated. 

On the VBHC website --- https://www.vbhctimeshare.com/
(this was posted today)

*This property is currently closed due to Hurricane Ian. No one will be able to use this property until further notice.  Buildings held up well but property can not be entered until safe. No one can check in on Saturday, Oct 1st.  
(We will update with further details as soon as possible.  Please be patient.)*


If any owners get other updates on this timeshare please post here.

Friends that live in Naples, provided me some pics of the Turtle Club which is located next to VBHC, see those here https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/coconut-plantation-and-ian-updates.344454/#post-2847857.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2022)

believe we posted an update yesterday in the update thread.









						Hurricane Ian Florida Resort Updates thread!
					

So far, it appears that the SW Florida coast from Englewood to Bonita Beach was hit very hard, including Venice, Charlotte Harbor, Punta Gorda, Cape Coral, Fort Myers, and Sanibel/Captiva Islands. To a lesser extent, flooding has been reported in central Florida, including greater Orlando. Now...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2022)

One of the ladies, I have become friendly with at VBHC,  just sent me these pictures. These are all pics from the gulf side.  The hot tub is filled with sand and the fence is gone but the gate is still standing... The parking area is really bad...  They are going to try and send me pics in a few days from the bay side...

I'm hoping in a few weeks, we will get another update directly from the BOD at VBHC.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> One to the ladies, I have become friendly with at VBHC,  just sent me these pictures. These are all pics from the gulf side.  The hot tub is filled with sand and the fence is gone but the gate is still standing... The parking area is really bad...
> 
> I'm hoping in a few weeks, we will get another update directly from the BOD at VBHC.


Those photos are not very promising. Praying no lives were loss from Lan .


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 1, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Those photos are not very promising. Praying no lives were loss from Lan .



My college friend bought a home in Naples Park with bay access back in 2020 and had it completely updated.   He just left today from Michigan and is headed down to Naples.  He has a home service that checks on his house when he is gone and back in Michigan. They measured that his home had 8+ feet of water in it.  He has to get everthing out to the curb for a Tuesday pickup that he arranged...ugh, I so wish I was not working or I would have drove down with him...so very sad


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 2, 2022)

New Update from VBHC:

THIS PROPERTY IS CURRENTLY CLOSED. 

We understand this is a stressful time for you all with so many unknowns.  Please know we are all in the same position, including management.  No one will be able to access this property until further notice.  The property can not be occupied until deemed safe.  At this time it is tagged unsafe.  

Local authorities say it may be weeks to even restore power and more to clean up and repair safety equipment and fire suppression systems.  There are no pools, spas, grills, tiki huts, fences, etc.  There is no equipment left for pools or spas, as all has washed away.  Again, buildings held up well. NO ONE CAN CHECK IN OR OCCUPY THE BUILDING UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. 

*The property is being monitored by staff and security at night.  The staff is all accounted for and safe.  All Board members are aware.  Clean up will begin Monday and we will continue to update as we know more.  PLEASE BE PATIENT.  Please also check the news for updates on the power grid in all areas.  There are many employees in Lee County without power who work at this property, including the manager.  Rest assured, we are keeping your property safe.*


----------



## SunSandSangria (Oct 3, 2022)

Sugarcubesea, I am a VBHC owner as well.  So very sad to see these pictures. We were there 2 short months ago.  I would like to share them with other owners not on this forum but on the owner facebook page if that is alright.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2022)

SunSandSangria said:


> Sugarcubesea, I am a VBHC owner as well.  So very sad to see these pictures. We were there 2 short months ago.  I would like to share them with other owners not on this forum but on the owner facebook page if that is alright.



@SunSandSangria, yes, for sure you can share these pics....Since your also an owner maybe we can create a group chat with all the owners we know of and share info as we all get it?

I was so sad to see the devastation at VBHC. I love this resort and own 2 weeks here and was going to buy a 3rd week when I was down for my time this December...


----------



## SunSandSangria (Oct 3, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @SunSandSangria, yes, for sure you can share these pics....Since your also an owner maybe we can create a group chat with all the owners we know of and share info as we all get it?
> 
> I was so sad to see the devastation at VBHC. I love this resort and own 2 weeks here and was going to buy a 3rd week when I was down for my time this December...



I


SunSandSangria said:


> Sugarcubesea, I am a VBHC owner as well.  So very sad to see these pictures. We were there 2 short months ago.  I would like to share them with other owners not on this forum but on the owner facebook page if that is alright.



Is there a way to dm (I am new to this website) to get the info to owners?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2022)

SunSandSangria said:


> I
> 
> 
> Is there a way to dm (I am new to this website) to get the info to owners?


I just sent you a DM, under start a conversation...


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2022)

Laura it is sad to see the destruction but the building looks intact and can’t see evidence of water intrusion


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Laura it is sad to see the destruction but the building looks intact and can’t see evidence of water intrusion


Pat,  I agree it breaks my heart to see the destruction but the actual building did hold up. I so hope I can come in December, because I so enjoy seeing you. If we can't come in December due to the building not being approved for guests, I will be coming back in March and staying at Hyatt Coconut in Bonita Springs, so one way or another I will be in FL at some point...take good care and I so hope to see you soon...


----------



## LittleLeo (Oct 4, 2022)

I am also an owner at VBHC… we own on gulf side. Is there any pics of the resort building anywhere of that side of the building itself?


----------



## SunSandSangria (Oct 4, 2022)

LittleLeo said:


> I am also an owner at VBHC… we own on gulf side. Is there any pics of the resort building anywhere of that side of the building itself?


Hi, Management posted photos on the owner website a few minutes ago.  There are other photos posted on the owner’s chat page on facebook if you are on there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 4, 2022)

LittleLeo said:


> I am also an owner at VBHC… we own on gulf side. Is there any pics of the resort building anywhere of that side of the building itself?



Hi @LittleLeo, so excited to meet another owner of VBHC.  We own on the Bay Side...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 7, 2022)

Have any of the owners received any new information from VBHC.  I know the GM - Denise has her hands full and can not really update but just wanted to determine if anyone in the area has seen the area getting power and water back on?

I'm still waiting on getting my election ballot that supposedly went out to all owners a many weeks ago...

I so hope power comes back on, so the process of repair and assessment of the complex can begin...


----------



## SunSandSangria (Oct 7, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Have any of the owners received any new information from VBHC.  I know the GM - Denise has her hands full and can not really update but just wanted to determine if anyone in the area has seen the area getting power and water back on?
> 
> I'm still waiting on getting my election ballot that supposedly went out to all owners a many weeks ago...
> 
> I so hope power comes back on, so the process of repair and assessment of the complex can begin...


Sent you a pm


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 8, 2022)

SunSandSangria said:


> Sent you a pm



I did not get your PM, but I saw the video you posted on our VBHC Facebook Page, thanks for posting that....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 10, 2022)

Here is the update on VBHC from their website. Has anyone who is an owner received their ballots for the upcoming board election?  I never received mine.  If you have received yours can you scan a copy of an uncompleted form over to me....thanks


----------



## needhelp (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks for the update.
I hope the damage does not cause a large assessment to owners.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 12, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Thanks for the update.
> I hope the damage does not cause a large assessment to owners.



I'm thinking it will create an assessment.  I'm following updates from other owners of condos on Vanderbilt Beach and they are reporting on Facebook that they have been told it might be months before power is restored to the condos on Vanderbilt Beach.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm thinking it will create an assessment.  I'm following updates from other owners of condos on Vanderbilt Beach and they are reporting on Facebook that they have been told it might be months before power is restored to the condos on Vanderbilt Beach.


Months for power doesn’t seem right?  Convoy of power trucks went to Sanibel today, seems like they would already have gone to Vanderbilt beach. I saw a picture of my friends having lunch on 5th avenue last week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 12, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Months for power doesn’t seem right?  Convoy of power trucks went to Sanibel today, seems like they would already have gone to Vanderbilt beach. I saw a picture of my friends having lunch on 5th avenue last week.



Pat, that was my thought too, but I guess Gulf Shore Drive, where VBHC is located all of the power lines were underground and the water washes everthing away. On our owners page they updated today that the complex is still without power but they got water service restored today... I so hope I can use my weeks 49 and 50 but it seems a bit unlikely at this point...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 13, 2022)

New Update from VBHC Website:

DUE TO HURRICANE IAN
THIS PROPERTY IS STILL CURRENTLY CLOSED (10.12.22).
We understand this is a stressful time for you all with so many unknowns.  
NO ONE CAN CHECK-IN OR OCCUPY THE BUILDING
UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.​
*We know it is not what you want to hear at this time, and we are very much looking forward to welcoming our owners back, but the property is currently closed.  It may be one to two months before the area, and our property can be deemed safe to inhabit and/or even visit.  We are currently still without power but water has been restored.  No owner will be able to access this property until further notice.  The property cannot be occupied until deemed safe and at this time, it is still tagged unsafe. 

Although our building weathered the storm much better than others, the gulf side ground level has been destroyed.  The bayside is being fixed and we are currently trying to save what we can while developing plans for re-opening.  Other properties in the area could be closed for six months to a year.  We are hoping to open within two months based on insurance and product availability. Debris is being removed from both Gulfside and Bayside and insurance inspections are underway.  Please continue to monitor the website for updates.  Please be patient.  We will continue to care for your Home Away From Home!*

(We will update with further details as soon as possible.  Please be patient.)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 17, 2022)

UPDATE:  October 13, 2022

You can see VBHC at 7 minutes/56 seconds thru this video.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 17, 2022)

*Manager at VBHC - Denise posted the following below on the website / https://www.vbhctimeshare.com/*


DUE TO HURRICANE IAN
THIS PROPERTY IS STILL CURRENTLY CLOSED (10.15.22).

We understand this is a stressful time for you all with so many unknowns.

NO ONE CAN CHECK-IN OR OCCUPY THE BUILDING
UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.

We know it is not what you want to hear at this time, and we are very much looking forward to welcoming our owners back, but the property is currently closed. It may be one to two months before the area, and our property can be deemed safe to inhabit and/or even visit. We currently have power and water!  We have yet to determine the amount of damage to our electrical system but are working on it now. No owner will be able to access this property until further notice. The property cannot be occupied until deemed safe and at this time, it is still tagged unsafe.

Although our building weathered the storm much better than others,
the gulf side ground level has been destroyed and we are
currently assessing AC systems, with several down at this time.
The bayside is being fixed and we are currently trying to save what we can
while developing plans for re-opening.

Debris is removed from both Gulfside and Bayside and insurance inspections are underway. Please continue to monitor the website for updates.

Please be patient. We will continue to care for your Home Away From Home!
=================================================================================================================
*In the Owners Update Area, Denise posted the following:*

PLEASE CONTINUE TO MAIL PROXIES   (for the election of the BOD)
Annual Meeting and BOD Elections will take place on October 21, 2022 in the Owners Lounge and via zoom


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh just terrible. My cousin used to rent at the 111th street end, across from beach $6000 a month.  We stayed at the two timeshares about five times. 
on next door people are asking for rentals as they have lost their homes. Someone near I75 advertising their condo, 1900 square feet, $9000 a month for January thru may


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 30, 2022)

*VBHC - posted the following below on the website / https://www.vbhctimeshare.com/


DUE TO HURRICANE IAN
THIS PROPERTY IS CURRENTLY CLOSED (10.26.22)*


We understand your frustration and look forward to welcoming you back
as soon as possible.

While we continue to work on the restoration of our safety systems, elevators, electrical systems, air conditioning systems and property pool, spas and other amenities, we ask for your patience and will continue to update.

We cannot predict an opening date (or even week) at this point, but rest assured, we will post the information as soon as we can project a time frame.
We do not have enough information now to even produce an educated guess.  

*Once we do, we will immediately post this for all of those waiting to visit within the next few months.*

At this time, we continue to work with our many insurance companies and FEMA to bring back the property for all owners to enjoy.  Power and water are restored but the repairs are just beginning.  This is a very difficult journey for everyone involved.

*OWNERS: * Please check – _Latest Updates and Information, Property News & Happenings, Latest Happenings_ – *in the Member Area *for more information.

Please be patient. We will continue to care for your Home Away From Home!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 30, 2022)

*VBHC - posted the following below on the website / https://www.vbhctimeshare.com/*


To assist with SOME future planning, we know the resort will be closed  until at least December 16th.

*TOWN HALL BOARD MEETING:   *December 15, 2022 --- 1:00 p.m.

*TOWN HALL NOTICE & AGENDA*:
VANDERBILT BEACH & HARBOUR CLUB ASSOCIATION, INC.
BOARD OF DIRECTORS
TOWN HALL MEETING AGENDA​​1. Open Town Hall Session
2. Presentation – Hurricane Ian
3. Questions and Answers from Membership
4. Adjournment​


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 1, 2022)

*VBHC - posted the following below on the website / https://www.vbhctimeshare.com/*

WE ARE SO HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE WILL OPEN OUR DOORS (with limited services) ON DECEMBER 17TH FOR WEEK 51!

*Letter from VBHC posted late on 11/30/2022*

Dear Owners,

We are so happy to announce that your Home Away From Home will reopen with limited services on December 17, 2022!

We MUST let everyone know, however, that the resort will not be the same as it was prior to Hurricane Ian. We are continually working toward full recovery but at this time we must advise that things are not fully restored. We will continue to post updates on the Member Area for owners to track progress.

Very importantly, the elevator for the Bayside building will NOT be functional until likely some time in February. The only access our guests will have to Bayside units will be the stairwells until the parts are received in the next few months and the elevator use can be restored. We may possibly have assistance available on Saturdays to assist with luggage. 

The Gulfside elevators will be functional. Also, there will be NO unit swapping. Bayside units will not be able to swap to Gulfside and the reverse, and floor swaps will also be unavailable. If you don’t think the stairs are possible for you and your guests, it would be best not to visit at this time.

Please note that there will be grills, pool, spa, and bikes available on the Bayside. We are unsure at this time when the boats will be usable, but we are working on the lifts to prepare. Also, there will be no amenities available on Gulfside until funds are received and the entire property plan can be restored.

The following are NOT yet available on Gulfside: chickee hut, pool, spa, grills, benches, etc. The Gulfside will be inaccessible to all and will be fenced for your safety. There will be a path to the beach and Cabana Dan is available for those looking to reserve chairs and/or umbrellas. Please contact him @ vbhcreservations@CabanaDans.com. His information can be accessed on our website as well (vbhctimeshare.com).

The Naples area is still pristine and all businesses in the surrounding areas are open except for a few on Gulf Shore Dr. We ask that people understand completely what conditions they will be visiting so if you have any questions at all, please feel free to contact us. Our office phones should be staffed as of December 6, 2022 and you are always welcome to email vbhctimeshare@gmail.com with any questions. Thank you, as always, for your patience in this trying time and we look forward to welcoming you back soon! 

We miss you all!

The VBHC Team


----------



## needhelp (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 1, 2022)

Laura, do you have week 51, or 49 and 50?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 2, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted


@needhelp , you're most welcome...I hope you get to use your week


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 2, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Laura, do you have week 51, or 49 and 50?


Pat,  I was so close, I have weeks 49 and 50.  From the board meeting a few days ago they said the place held up well, its just getting the elevators and fire suppression back up and running...The pool on the gulf side is filled with sand, so they have to figure that out but they bayside pool held up well


----------



## needhelp (Dec 13, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @needhelp , you're most welcome...I hope you get to use your week


Our offer did not get presented.  We had finally decided to make an offer the week before the hurricane.
Has the board announced how missed weeks are handled?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 13, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Our offer did not get presented.  We had finally decided to make an offer the week before the hurricane.
> Has the board announced how missed weeks are handled?


A Town Hall Meeting is being held on December 15th for all the owners and I think we will find out more info there.

what week are you looking to purchase?


----------



## needhelp (Dec 13, 2022)

week 31


----------

